

Tell HN: Join rubysec-announce for ruby security vulnerabilities notifications - thibaut_barrere
https://groups.google.com/group/rubysec-announce

======
thibaut_barrere
Also see related projects:

\- <https://github.com/rubysec/ruby-advisory-db>

\- <https://github.com/postmodern/bundler-audit>

